# Most disappointing fights in anime



## The810kid (Mar 28, 2010)

What have been some of your most disappointing battles in anime or finishes to a great fight that didn't meet expectations. Manga fights are allowed as well.


----------



## Griever (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't watch too much anime... can it also be in manga?.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

this is konoha library fool


----------



## Proxy (Mar 28, 2010)

Change anime to manga, and you'll be set


----------



## The810kid (Mar 28, 2010)

Griever said:


> I don't watch too much anime... can it also be in manga?.



Yes it can.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2010)

Sasuke vs. Itachi


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to get negged to hell for this...

I love Fist of the Blue Sky to death, but the fights do nothing for me.


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 28, 2010)

Most dissapointing fights?...      

Ippo vs Woli in Hajime no Ippo, Itachi vs Sasuke, Naruto vs Pain was sort of a let down for me.


----------



## Griever (Mar 28, 2010)

The810kid said:


> Yes it can.



Alright cool.

Naruto Vs. Pain. It was my most anticipated fight in the entire manga, and it bored the ever loveing shit outa me about 2 chapters in... Rasengan here Rasengan there Rasengan everywhere .


----------



## Aburamushi (Mar 28, 2010)

Bleach:

Rukia vs Aaroniero
Byakuya vs Zommari
Hachi vs Baraggan
Kenpachi vs Nnoitra
Byakuya & Kenpachi vs Yammy


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2010)

Anime:
Yusuke Vs Yomi
Maka vs Kishin (lol courage punch)

Manga:
Tsuna vs Byakuran
Barragan vs Hachi
All Oracion Seis fights in Fairy Tail


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

Kisame vs. Killer Bee

Just about any Espada fight

Every Sasuke fight

And Vanilla Ice vs Polnareff


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 28, 2010)

Anything from Fairy Tail, with the exception of Gazille vs. Natsu.

The fights so far in the current One Piece arc haven't been anything special.

Naruto fights are sucking ass, with Naruto vs. Pein and Sasuke vs. Itachi being especially bad.

Bleach... Well, pretty much anything other than the Yamamoto fight has been disappointing.

The fight in JJBA part 2 between with Cars (Both normal and perfect) was pretty dull.



Bilaal said:


> And Vanilla Ice vs Polnareff



Didn't disappoint me that much, although Iggy dying was pretty narmy, and Abdul's death was pretty abrupt. Polnareff showed at least some strategy, especially with moving the dust and goading Ice into the sunlight.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 28, 2010)

Naruto VS Pain
Kisame VS Killer Bee
Ulquiorra VS H2 Ichigo
--------
And ultimately, Hyper Tsuna VS Byakuran.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Tsuna vs Byakuran was one of the shittiest fights I have ever read. The fucking definition of anti-climatic.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Tsuna vs Byakuran was one of the shittiest fights I have ever read. The fucking definition of anti-climatic.



Can I have a link?

I haven't reached there in KHR, and I need a break from the terrible slice of life part (Yes, I have to read the entire manga. Lost a bet).


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Didn't disappoint me that much, although Iggy dying was pretty narmy, and Abdul's death was pretty abrupt. Polnareff showed at least some strategy, especially with moving the dust and goading Ice into the sunlight.


To have Abdul die and come back to life because of fan outcry and then die in such a shitty way...

Anyway, I was dissapointed in the amounts of CIS that were in that fight against Vanilla Ice. I understand he's a powerful opponent, but most of the win was Vanilla Ice not using his brain, which is actually pretty out of the ordinary in JJBA. 

You're right about the Cars fight though. Joseph's other fights were MUCH better.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Can I have a link?
> 
> I haven't reached there in KHR, and I need a break from the terrible slice of life part (Yes, I have to read the entire manga. Lost a bet).



I can summarize it for you so you don't have to bother reading it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsuna starts out getting his ass completely kicked by Byakuran who is hyped out to be this completely powerful super bad guy. Everyone encourages him to get back up and of course he does. He then gets this bullshit DEM powerup from the First Vongola Boss and he proceeds to effortlessly beat the shit out of Byakuran in two chapters.

For how long that damn arc was and all the build up leading to that fight the villian just gets effortlessly rape stomped. I felt cheated having to suffer through that bullshit arc for over a year for that.

And to top it off in the next chapter when he gets home from the future he gets beat up by fucking bullies.

It was similar in retardedness comparable to The Thieves who Robbed Darkseid or the Cops who arrested Thanos.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds terrible. No worse, it sounds like a Fairy Tail fight.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> That sounds terrible. No worse, it sounds like a Fairy Tail fight.



Here i'll show you with some pages. We go from this:



To this:


*Spoiler*: __ 









In about the span of two chapters.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

generic, shitty, shounen power-up. The first scan was great though, the author should've left the fight like that. Was that fight an arc ender btw?

On a side note, the author uses WAY too many speed lines. It hurts my eyes.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2010)

Even with most typical shitty shounen power ups the hero still struggles considerably against the villain. Going from being completely outmatched by the villain to utterly shitting on him so quickly just screams of bad writing.

It was an arc ender for an arc that lasted over a year .


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Even with most typical shitty shounen power ups the hero still struggles considerably against the villain. *Going from being completely outmatched by the villain to utterly shitting on him so quickly just screams of bad writing.*


You should read Fairy Tail.
he's dead
How do you defeat a villian that's better than you in every stat? Scream at the top of your lungs like an idiot of course! I don't read KHR though. I couldn't get past the beginning part of the manga with the dying will flame thing. I find the fact that it seems like a forced battle manga nowadays hilarious.



Platinum said:


> It was an arc ender for an arc that lasted over a year .


If that's the case, calling it "anti-climatic" is giving it too much credit.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 28, 2010)

Dang near all of fights in One Piece [especially the war] suck. Itachi vs Saskue was kinda lame, so was some Vice-captain battles in Bleach.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 28, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Dang near all of fights in One Piece [especially the war] suck.



How did Luffy vs Lucci suck?

I was a bit disappointed by Sasuke vs Itachi. I was hoping for more taijutsu fighting.

And this is a huge disappointment. I am currently Hitman Reborn and I was getting excited for Tsuna vs Byakuran. Looks like it sucks from a few scans.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sasuke/Itachi - Genjutsu matches are the worst, yet Kishi seems to think otherwise.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 28, 2010)

On the subject of bad JJBA fights, I was a bit disappointed by how Johtaro pulled Star Platinum's time stop out his ass, even if the fight against Dio was otherwise amazing as hell. 



Black Enigma said:


> How did Luffy vs Lucci suck?



Bit overly long for me, although it was fun to see the main character fight purely physically for once. Kaku vs. Zoro and Jyabura vs. Sanji were much better.

Best fight for me is still Oz vs. the Strawhats. Yeah, it was long, but it was also awesome.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 28, 2010)

Black Enigma said:


> How did Luffy vs Lucci suck?
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by Sasuke vs Itachi. I was hoping for more taijutsu fighting..



I said dang _near_ all the fights sucked. Zoro vs Mr. 1, Ryumma, maybe Kaku and Luffy vs Lucci were the only good fights in the entire story.

Yeah, I was hoping for more from itachi vs Saskue too.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> On the subject of bad JJBA fights, I was a bit disappointed by how Johtaro pulled Star Platinum's time stop out his ass, even if the fight against Dio was otherwise amazing as hell.


I overlooked that for the same reasons actually. Have you gotten to part 4? The ending to the Kira fight was EXTREMELY dissapointing, though the Kira fights themselves were awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2010)

The last few fights in KHR take the cake quite easily from the manga I have read


----------



## Neelon (Mar 28, 2010)

Speaking of disappointing fights and not utter crappy fights (like 99% fights of KHR):
Yukimura seiichi vs Echizen ryoma
Killer bee vs Kisame
Yamamoto vs Aizen
Pain vs Naruto
Naruto vs Kakuzu
Taka vs Killer Bee
Danzou vs sasuke
So in the end, any shippuden naruto/bleach fight.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Here i'll show you with some pages. We go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so fucking glad I dropped this manga halfway into that arc. Bad fights, disorganized art, seems like the author was very high when she wrote/draw it.


----------



## MdB (Mar 28, 2010)

Hitman fucking Reborn. They make the battles from Fairy Tail and Bleach look interesting.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 28, 2010)

and here I was thinking about starting to read KHR..

now I know I wont...


----------



## MdB (Mar 28, 2010)

Hitman Reborn is awful in every aspect.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 28, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> and here I was thinking about starting to read KHR..
> 
> now I know I wont...



Don't! Braincells loss after reading the embodiment of awfulness that KHR has reached, is massive.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2010)

You would be better off dead than reading Reborn.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 28, 2010)

I tend to keep my expectations low, thus rarely ever being dissatisfied with whatever "battle's" being read at that time. This isn't to say there haven't been a select few that have been utterly disappointing, thus losing all sense of climatic ingenuity and or decent progressive story telling. Of course every battle should up to a point, excite the senses, intrigue the psyche, and connect with any reader on an emotional level.

The more obvious battles that failed to interest me were quite a few taken from the _Naruto_, _Bleach_, and the _One Piece_ series; along with a variety of other Shounen titles I won't mention here. All of which are mundanely obvious and not even worth any sort of in depth mention. It's important to note that even though some aspects the each title have not been as engaging as others, Ive still remained thoroughly entertained to this day.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It was an arc ender for an arc that lasted over a year .



Two years. More than that even.
And oh yeah, you forgot to mention that the next arc started with the introduction of some girl named Shitt.

As for Naruto, i believe Itachi vs Sasuke was the last decent fight, as bad as the whole thing with Itachi being a good guy turned out. The rest from that point on, along with the whole quality of the manga, just went to pure garbage.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Two years. More than that even.
> And oh yeah, you forgot to mention that the next arc started with the introduction of some girl named Shitt.
> 
> As for Naruto, *i believe Itachi vs Sasuke was the last decent fight*, as bad as the whole thing with Itachi being a good guy turned out. The rest from that point on, along with the whole quality of the manga, just went to pure garbage.


That fight was shit, infact any fight involving Sasuke in Part II were shit, the rest were pretty good IMO


omg laser pew pew! said:


> The last few fights in KHR take the cake quite easily from the manga I have read


The irony of course is that the suppose Fake Funeral Wraths put up more of a fight than The Real Funeral Wraths

Edit: Besides, KHR and Fairy Tail, History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi has the worst fight because they're so predictable to the point of retardation

Also every battle in One Piece that doesn't involve Luffy, Zoro, and Sanji, sucks ass


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That fight was shit, infact any fight involving Sasuke in Part II were shit, the rest were pretty good IMO



Even Kisame vs Bee and Naruto vs Pain and Naruto vs Kakuzu? 


> Edit: Besides, KHR and Fairy Tail, History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi has the worst fight because they're so predictable to the point of retardation


Not really


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Even Kisame vs Bee


Two full grown elite ninjas defeating what was believed to be a strong elite ninja 


?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Naruto vs Pain


Was actually good until the ending 


?Sharingan Squid? said:


> and Naruto vs Kakuzu?


More like an excuse to show off his new jutsu 


?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not really


Like how every battle is used as an metaphor to make Kenichi win no matter what because of plot regardless of how bullshit the outcome is? Or how every battle involving the Masters is an instant win for them?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Was actually good until the ending



RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN!

With the occasional toad summon, of course, but RASENGAN!

And then a deus ex machina Kyuubi/Minato sage mode. And then the actual ending, with its Doctor Phil no Jutsu.

Pein fight was terrible when it started.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Tsuna vs Byakuran was one of the shittiest fights I have ever read. The fucking definition of anti-climatic.



Amen to that.



Superstars said:


> I said dang _near_ all the fights sucked. Zoro vs Mr. 1, Ryumma, maybe Kaku and Luffy vs Lucci were the only good fights in the entire story.



I liked all the east Blue fights. Back then, I actually enjoyed watching Luffy fight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN! RASENGAN!
> 
> With the occasional toad summon, of course, but RASENGAN!


Uh, is the common misconception that all he did was spam rasegan the entire duration of the fight  


C. Hook said:


> And then a *deus ex machina* Kyuubi/Minato sage mode. And then the actual ending, with its Doctor Phil no Jutsu.


Do you even know the meaning of that word


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

Pein resurrecting everyone from the dead is one of the biggest Deus Ex Machina I've seen in a shounen manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Pein resurrecting everyone from the dead is one of the biggest Deus Ex Machina I've seen in a shounen manga.


Even bigger than Shenron reviving everyone on Earth who was killed in the Buu Saga, even bigger than all the Archepelio resurrecting just in time to take Tsuna and his friends back to the past in the Future arc, even bigger than Allen subconsciously remembering the lyrics to the 13th verse just in time to same everyone in the Noah arc?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 28, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I said dang _near_ all the fights sucked. Zoro vs Mr. 1, Ryumma, maybe Kaku and Luffy vs Lucci were the only good fights in the entire story.
> 
> Yeah, I was hoping for more from itachi vs Saskue too.



Oh I see. Didn't see that properly.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Even bigger than Shenron. . .



Cool story bro, but you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Cool story bro, but you don't know what you're talking about.



Neither do you apparently, gave you examples and you dismissed them, good show chap


----------



## Enigma (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I liked all the east Blue fights. Back then, I actually enjoyed watching Luffy fight.



Why don't you enjoy watching him fight now?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Neither do you apparently, gave you examples and you dismissed them, good show chap



And, those examples show that you have no idea as to what exactly a Deus Ex Machina is.



Black Enigma said:


> Why don't you enjoy watching him fight now?



Fights feel too scripted and I genuinely dislike the character.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> And, those examples show that you have no idea as to what exactly a Deus Ex Machina is.





> a plot device whereby a previously intractable problem is suddenly and abruptly solved with an often contrived introduction of a new character, ability, or object. It is generally considered to be a poor storytelling technique by critics because it undermines the story's internal logic, although sometimes the story itself is designed to have an intention to go that route.


There now you know what it means, so you can stop pretending you do


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

Where's the source for that definition, btw?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Where's the source for that definition, btw?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

Wikipedia, lol okay whatever.



			
				Encyclopedia Britannica said:
			
		

> a person or thing that appears or is introduced into a situation* suddenly and unexpectedly* and provides an artificial or contrived solution to an apparently insoluble difficulty






Bolding the relevant parts here, now it's time for a quiz:

How can a plot element like the _Dragonballs_ which is the title of the aforementioned manga be considered sudden and unexpected? Congratulations, you've just outed yourself as an ignoramus. _Cheers._


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, I'm gonna let the fact that you inadvertently posted the exact same thing I just used so the making the whole "lol wiki" rant you just made moot and add on to one of the many points you already been deducted from, another is the fact that you've even bothered to source a different reference with the exact same thing, so that's two points already deducted, third and not least this; the term "dues ex machina" itself, no longer refers to its literal interpretation, but solely to the way its used in fiction as a writing term.

"Deus Ex Machina" isn't interpreted as "ghost in the machine" when talking about bad writing. Its interpreted as "cheat pulled from the author's butt".


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Okay, I'm gonna let the fact that you inadvertently posted the exact same thing I just used so the making the whole "lol wiki" rant you just made moot and add on to one of the many points you already been deducted from, another is the fact that you've even bothered to source a different reference with the exact same thing, so that's two points already deducted, third and not least this;



"lol Wiki" ain't really a rant, just a four word retort. Infact, it seems like you're the on ranting about Wiki. To distract from your thrashing no less. And, deducting points? Your a teacher now, sorry but you have to know what you're talking about too teach to me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> "lol Wiki" ain't a rant, infact, it seems like you're the on ranting about Wiki. To distract from your thrashing no less.


So you're illiterate as well as incompetent? Considering you have yet to prove a point other than dodging the inevitable, the fact that you have to go and source the exact same thing doesn't make you the wiser.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Considering you have yet to prove a point other than dodging the inevitable, the fact that you have to go and source the exact same thing doesn't make you the wiser.



This is funny, you ignore my rebuttal and rant on about my opinion on sources because you have nothing more too offer. All in a pathetic attempt too Strawman my argument and sweep it under the rug. You're wrong, matter of _fact_. 

Wikipedia is a shit source, not surprised that it's being used by a shit debator.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> So you're illiterate as well as incompetent?



The more you post, the more it becomes evident that you are describing yourself. _Bravo_.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> This is funny, you ignore my rebuttal and rant on about my opinion on sources because you have nothing more too offer. All in a pathetic attempt too *Strawman* my argument and sweep it under the rug. You're wrong, matter of _fact_.


And once again there you go using words you have no fucking clue, maybe if you knew would you were talking about then I'll take you seriously, and once again I gave you my rebuttal to your fucking statement, you're still wrong


Tekken said:


> Wikipedia is a shit source, not surprised that it's being used by a shit debator.
> IRONY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2010)

Hidan/Kakuzu vs Team 10 [barely]


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> And once again there you go using words you have no fucking clue, maybe if you knew would you were talking about then I'll take you seriously, and once again I gave you my rebuttal to your fucking statement, you're still wrong





Getting all butthurt about my comment on sources, going on a long rant about it and ignoring my relevant rebuttal to the point we are debating all while claiming to have answered it is a strawman. 

Once again, still waiting for you too refute this:



> > How can a plot element like the Dragonballs which is the title of the aforementioned manga be considered sudden and unexpected?



I already quoted the definition of the word for you, since you have no idea what it is.  



Tekken said:


> Once again irony



It's ironic indeed.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Its interpreted as "cheat pulled from the author's butt".



Which is a euphemism for something that comes out of nowhere. Is this the case for the Dragonballs, Which is the title of the Manga?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Using memes to make a point? This isn't 4chan, and I'm not surprised you're result to child level tactics to prove a point


Tekken said:


> I already quoted the definition of the word. It's not my definition, don't see the point of accusing me of misusing the word. Infact, why don't you elaborate on that point instead of whining about sources, sweety?


Hence I stated "went back to find a different source" I guess the illiteracy is true


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Using memes to make a point? This isn't 4chan, and I'm not surprised you're result to child level tactics to prove a point



I already proved the point hon, You still refuse too address it. I take it because you can't. At this point, you're just whining. 




ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hence I stated "went back to find a different source"



When did you state this previosly?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I already proved the point hon, You still refuse too address it. I take it because you can't. At this point, you're just whining.


You mean the fact that you've been ignoring the point I made earlier and you've been thinking you've won the argument but haven't proven shit 
This is really good, a classic case of denial




Tekken said:


> When did you state this previosly?





> Okay, I'm gonna let the fact that you inadvertently posted the exact same thing I just used so the making the whole "lol wiki" rant you just made moot and add on to one of the many points you already been deducted from, *another is the fact that you've even bothered to source a different reference with the exact same thing*


So you've just proven you can't read worth shit


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You mean the fact that you've been ignoring the point I made earlier and you've been thinking you've won the argument but haven't proven shit
> This is really good, a classic case of denial



This is hilarious, what point did I ignore? Please quote the argument I ignored, just like I quoted the one you've been ignoring for the duration of the debate.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> So you've just proven you can't read worth shit



You do know that using quotations in a statement means you are quoting someone _word by word_, right? How exactly is this statement:



			
				you said:
			
		

> "went back to find a different source"



Congruent with this statement:



			
				you said:
			
		

> another is the fact that you've even bothered to source a different reference with the exact same thing



Unless you meant, "went back to find a different source* for the same definition*". Which wouldn't even matter because you can't use quotations on quote you never made and I used the definition because you didn't source that statement initially. Infact, you've just used a new definition with no source once again. 

I mean where's the source for this:



ChocolateBar999 said:


> "Deus Ex Machina" isn't interpreted as "ghost in the machine" when talking about bad writing. Its interpreted as* "cheat pulled from the author's butt"*.



I mean who are you quoting in the bolded statement?

Yeah, I can't read worth shit, but I had to clarify your statement. lol.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> This is hilarious, what point did I ignore? Please quote the argument I ignored, just like I quoted the one you've been ignoring for the duration of the debate.


You mean the one I proved you and you keep bringing up? 




Tekken said:


> You do know that using quotations in a statement means you are quoting someone? How exactly is this statement:


First you've proven you have no idea what half the words you've used actually mean, then you've proven you can't read worth shit, and now here you are fucking with common sentence structure, for fucksake get off the interent kid.





Tekken said:


> Yeah, I can't read worth shit, but I had to clarify your statement. lol.


Except that's not what I meant at all 
Yeah....just...keep on failling


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You mean the one I proved you and you keep bringing up?



And, which one would that be? Quotes please.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> First you've proven you have no idea what half the words you've used actually mean, then you've proven you can't read worth shit, and now here you are fucking with common sentence structure, for fucksake get off the interent kid.



I'll be sure to get off the "interent", whatever the fuck that is lol and what does quotation marks have to do with common sentence structure? Unless, you are talking about something else?

Also, you give me a laundry list of complaints. Yet you can neither quote me nor elaborate on anything.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Except that's not what I meant at all
> Yeah....just...keep on failling



So, what did you mean by: 



			
				you said:
			
		

> "went back to find a different source"



Yeah, I'll keep "Failling". How can someone who can't even spell simple words correctly, even attempt to deduct points as if he's a teacher?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I'll be sure to get off the "interent", whatever the fuck that is lol.


Grasping fro straws aren't we now?...Sorry meant for knowing you won't use it again as a response because you have no arguments left. 


Tekken said:


> So, what did yo mean by:


Not sure what "yo" reffers too but yes

Edit: Nice editing job there kid, proves that anyone can make spelling errors on the internet.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Grasping fro straws aren't we now?...Sorry meant for knowing you won't use it again as a response because you have no arguments left.



Isn't that what you just did right now, despite the fact I made several arguments you nitpick my comment on your spelling? Even though, I posted much more than that.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> Not sure what "yo" reffers too but yes



Not sure what "reffers" _refers_ too, either.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Edit: Nice editing job there kid, proves that anyone can make spelling errors on the internet.



But, not everyone can know what they are talking about E.G. _ChocolateBar999_.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 29, 2010)

That's 2 pages of pointless posts. ChocolateBar999 should address Tekken's point or stfu.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Isn't that what you just did right now, despite the fact I made several arguments you nitpick my comment on your spelling? Even though, I posted much more than that.


Once again what arguments?




Tekken said:


> Not sure what "reffers" _refers_ too, either.





> knowing you won't use it again as a response because you have no arguments left.


Yeah, your illiteracy astounds even me 


Tekken said:


> But, not everyone can know what they are talking about E.G. _ChocolateBar999_.


And we're going back to the bit about irony here again


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Once again what arguments?



You can't even follow what you yourself stated:



			
				you said:
			
		

> You mean the one I proved you and you keep bringing up?



I mean if I keep bringing it up, you should be able too quote it easily. Why is it so hard?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah, your illiteracy astounds even me



What exactly are you even quoting that statement for? You nitpick a valid a rebuttal too elaborate on an insult. What happened to the rest of the post:



> what does quotation marks have to do with common sentence structure? Unless, you are talking about something else?
> 
> Also, you give me a laundry list of complaints. Yet you can neither quote me nor elaborate on anything.



 Your argument can basically be summed up as one Strawman after another.




ChocolateBar999 said:


> And we're going back to the bit about irony here again



And, since you'll keep dodging my argument. We will always end up here.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 29, 2010)

Miyata vs Randy Boy Jr.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> You can't even follow what you yourself stated:


I'm trying to make sense out of what the hell you're trying to prove, it seems that you're intentionally dodging the inevitable 



Tekken said:


> I mean if I keep bringing it up, you should be able too quote it easily. Why is it so hard?


Why is it so hard for you to go back and page and see it right there after I made my point? Oh right illiteracy because it you weren't we wouldn't be in this predicament 




Tekken said:


> What exactly are you even quoting that statement for?


If you can't sense it, I can't help you 




Tekken said:


> And, since you'll keep dodging my argument. We will always end up here.


How am I dodging the statement if you never made a point to begin with?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm trying to make sense out of what the hell you're trying to prove, it seems that you're intentionally dodging the inevitable



How are you making sense of it, if you won't even address it? For the third time, I've posted my argument, will address it or not?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why is it so hard for you to go back and page and see it right there after I made my point? Oh right illiteracy because it you weren't we wouldn't be in this predicament



Point about what? You mean the point you made about my comment on wiki, which is a huge strawman or is it that little excerpt underneath that rant about the aforementioned point which talks about the definition of a Deus Ex Machina? Despite the fact that we already have the definition? Yeah, I answered it.

he's dead

Now, unless you are talking about a different point, which you somehow want me too guess. Are you gonna answer my Dragonball post now or are you going to ignore it again?




ChocolateBar999 said:


> If you can't sense it, I can't help you



Sense it? lol, how about actually posting it so it can be recognize. I don't have magic powers like you where I can just "sense" meanings behind post. . .Wait, is the reason why you keep ignoring my point, because you sense something amiss in a off-hand comment I made? lol




ChocolateBar999 said:


> How am I dodging the statement if you *never* made a point to begin with?



"Never made a point to begin with", so what's this?:



Tekken said:


> Wikipedia, lol okay whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Full quote:

he's dead


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> How are you making sense of it, if you won't even address it? For the third time, I've posted my argument, will address it or not?


I've been addressing it since the beginning, you're gone off ona some othet bullshit for two pages and won't stop.







Tekken said:


> Sense it? lol, how about actually posting it so it can be recognize. I don't have magic powers like you where I can just "sense" meanings behind post. . .Wait, is the reason why you keep ignoring my point, because you sense something amiss in a off-hand comment I made? lol


Since you're so damn incompetent


> the term "dues ex machina" itself, no longer refers to its literal interpretation, but solely to the way its used in fiction as a writing term.
> 
> "Deus Ex Machina" isn't interpreted as "ghost in the machine" when talking about bad writing. Its interpreted as "cheat pulled from the author's butt".






Tekken said:


> Never, so what's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To which I proved wrong, so what's your point?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I've been addressing it since the *beginning*, you're gone off ona some othet bullshit for two pages and won't stop



So, you addressed my point about Dragon Ball since the beginning despite claiming that I "Never made a point to begin with". How does that work?



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Since you're so damn incompetent
> 
> To which I proved wrong, so what's your point?



You know I addressed this, right? Infact I quoted it in my previous response. You can't be this dumb.

Where did you prove it wrong?



> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's your rebuttal after this exchange?

Also, you are stating the obvious. Nobody, presented a definition that stated that Deus Ex Machina referred too a ghost in a machine. Stop being dumb.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> So, you addressed my point about Dragon Ball since the beginning despite claiming that I "Never made a point to begin with". How does that work?


Who said anything involving your point, I've made mine, you haven't. THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT



Tekken said:


> You know I addressed this, right? Infact I quoted it in my previous response. You can't be this dumb.


So either now you're playing dumb or you're full of shit since you never quoted that point and you never brought it up. You can't be this....oh wait after this stunt you are


Tekken said:


> Where did you prove it wrong?


And where did you prove anything right?

Edit: LOL there you go again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2010)

The argument in this thread is the most disappointing fight I've ever seen.  

Seriously though, most disappointing fight was Itachi vs. Sasuke and Bee vs. Kisame. A huge letdown with the way the fights went. I suppose Buu vs. Goku was kind of an anti-climax...compared to the epic end arc fights between Freiza and Cell, anyhow.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Who said anything involving your point, I've made mine, you haven't. THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT



You did, infact, you've been claiming thaT I never made a point to begin with. Only to contradict yourself later on and claim you refuted it. I know thinking is hard and big scary unfamiliar words can be threatening for a little guy like you. [ By little I mean an intellectual gnat] But, try too follow along please:




ChocolateBar999 said:


> I've been addressing it since the beginning





ChocolateBar999 said:


> you never made a point to begin with





ChocolateBar999 said:


> Who said anything involving your point, I've made mine, you haven't. THAT'S THE FUCKING POINT





ChocolateBar999 said:


> To which I proved wrong, so what's your point?



Which one is it, hon?




ChocolateBar999 said:


> So either now you're playing dumb or you're full of shit since you never quoted that point and you never brought it up. You can't be this....oh wait after this stunt you're are



What a pathetic liar, I just quoted my response to it in my previous post.  



ChocolateBar999 said:


> And where did you prove anything right?



The previous post did not mention, right. Either refute my argument  or you are wrong by default.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 29, 2010)

After SS, every single Bleach fight. This is not an exaggeration, every single one of them fucking sucked.

Most Naruto fights in part two, though unlike bleach there are several notable exceptions.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ichigo/Grimmjow was good, save for the generic speech power-up that ended the match.


----------



## spectre991 (Mar 29, 2010)

From my limited stock I would say,

Naruto - Danzou vs. Sasuke. Epic strange.

Bee vs. Kisame. Silly conclusion. Though we might get a rematch.

Bleach - Hachi vs. Baragan. Could have been a bit better for the second Espada.

Fairy tail - Erza vs. Nightmare. Big letdown of a finish. I hate seeing the same trick being the decider twice.

Almost all soul eater fights.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2010)

Itachi vs. Sasuke was utter garbage.

And the funny thing about Bleach is that the fights in it can't really disappoint me any more, because I don't expect much any more.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Two full grown elite ninjas defeating what was believed to be a strong elite ninja
> 
> Was actually good until the ending
> 
> More like an excuse to show off his new jutsu


Eh.
So, selectively, only Sasuke's fights are bad and the aforementioned are all okay?

I see what you did there 


> Like how every battle is used as an metaphor to make Kenichi win no matter what because of plot regardless of how bullshit the outcome is? Or how every battle involving the Masters is an instant win for them?



I guess you missed quite a few battles then. Tirawit vs Kenichi and Shigure/Sakaki vs Kushinada for example. Hell, the latest chapter...


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 29, 2010)

strange I actually like Hachi vs. Barragan he technically was the only vizard that actually did shit.
BLEACH:
Kenpachi vs. Zommari
Rukia vs. Aaronerio 
The Hallibel fights

Naruto:
sasuke vs. itachi
naruto vs. pain
killer bee vs. kisame

KHR:
All of the genkishi fights. (this guy had so many damn battles for a second there I thought he was one the end boss)


----------



## Superstars (Mar 29, 2010)

Tekken said:


> I liked all the east Blue fights. Back then, I actually enjoyed watching Luffy fight.



They were pretty lame really, Krieg [Too much dodging and running, OH NOES STAY AWAY FROM HIS BOMBS AND HIS WEAPONS], Arlong [That short goofy fight with the teeth and the lame exchanges]. Captain Kuro was probabaly the only decent one in East Blue. One Piece fights aren't good overall.

Also, Pain reviving everyone is not a DEM [Pain already had the ability to revive people from the dead]. It was not something that came out of nowhere.

LAW in the one piece war saving his rival Luffy is a DEM/bad writing.

"AN ENEMY RELATIONSHIP IS STILL A RELATIONSHIP," lol.




KidTony said:


> After SS, every single Bleach fight. *This is not an exaggeration*, every single one of them fucking sucked.
> 
> Most Naruto fights in part two, though unlike bleach there are several notable exceptions.



The bold, you just told on yourself. Ichigo vs Grimmjaw, Noitara vs Kenpachi, Barragan vs Soif fon/Hacchi, Ulqui vs Ichigo, Aizen vs the captains and Yama vs WW was even decent. Your bias is too hard.


----------



## MdB (Mar 29, 2010)

Sup Phenom.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 29, 2010)

The battle with Kid Buu.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Also, Pain reviving everyone is not a DEM [Pain already had the ability to revive people from the dead]. It was not something that came out of nowhere.



He did, my bad then. I thought he never had that ability.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2010)

I dont remember Pain reviving anyone before Konoha...


----------



## KidTony (Mar 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> The bold, you just told on yourself. Ichigo vs Grimmjaw, Noitara vs Kenpachi, Barragan vs Soif fon/Hacchi, Ulqui vs Ichigo, Aizen vs the captains and Yama vs WW was even decent. Your bias is too hard.




You're one to talk. But there is no Bias. I take it back though, Ichigo vs. GJ was actually OK, the rest were god awful. Noitra-Kenpachi was the worst fight i've ever read of any series. ''I beat you because...I use two hands!'' LOL WTF? Soifon/Hachi-Barragan, though not the worst of the espada fights was still boring as shit. Ichigo vs. Ulquiorra? Are you fucking kidding me? That's BS on the level of Tsuna-Byakuran and then some. And you must be the only person who enjoys seeing Aizen mindrape soul society by himself without lifting a muscle, or Yamammoto go down after fighting a fire extinguisher and not even showing us his Bankai. 

God awful fights.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 29, 2010)

That two hand shit has become a meme now, the funny thing is that he didn't even beat him with two hands.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> You're one to talk. But there is no Bias. I take it back though, Ichigo vs. GJ was actually OK, the rest were god awful. Noitra-Kenpachi was the worst fight i've ever read of any series. ''I beat you because...I use two hands!'' LOL WTF? Soifon/Hachi-Barragan, though not the worst of the espada fights was still boring as shit. Ichigo vs. Ulquiorra? Are you fucking kidding me? That's BS on the level of Tsuna-Byakuran and then some. And you must be the only person who enjoys seeing Aizen mindrape soul society by himself without lifting a muscle, or Yamammoto go down after fighting a fire extinguisher and not even showing us his Bankai.
> 
> God awful fights.




None of those match up to zommari vs. Byakuya who would ever forget this: 


hmmm strange I could of swore it said: BANZAI!! AIZEN SAMA!! or something to that extent...someone must of edited it.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 29, 2010)

KidTony said:


> You're one to talk. But there is no Bias. I take it back though, Ichigo vs. GJ was actually OK, the rest were god awful. Noitra-Kenpachi was the worst fight i've ever read of any series. ''I beat you because...I use two hands!'' LOL WTF? Soifon/Hachi-Barragan, though not the worst of the espada fights was still boring as shit. Ichigo vs. Ulquiorra? Are you fucking kidding me? That's BS on the level of Tsuna-Byakuran and then some. And you must be the only person who enjoys seeing Aizen mindrape soul society by himself without lifting a muscle, or Yamammoto go down after fighting a fire extinguisher and not even showing us his Bankai.
> 
> God awful fights.



Nah you just got terrible taste and heavy bias as usual. Aizen displayed physical skill in his bouts too [tanking Kommamura and loves' attacks, pwning with speed and swordsmanship] not just his Hypnosis even against shinji he pwned. Yamammoto vs WW was good, Yama going toe-to-toe in a physical bout and then blowing him to smitherenes with physical might was great. I can understand why one would not like Ichigo vs Ulqui beause it wasn't competitive. Especially when Ichigo went BEAST MODE! and started pwning [That was nice though]. However, I lol'd at you stating the Kenpachi vs Noitara fight sucked based on Kenpachi finishing Noitaraa with two hands. That entire fight was competitive and went back to back, it was good. And the using two hands sword method is real! Rurouni Kenshin used it [Houji] and other animes. It's a fact that when one uses both hands on a sword the swing is more powerful. Kenpachi in all his bouts always used one hand and he finally used two against Noi. You can't call something weak beacuse of your ignorance about it.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont remember Pain reviving anyone before Konoha...



Pain used the same technique to revive Konoha as he did the bodies he uses to fight.


----------



## cbus05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Nah you just got terrible taste and heavy bias as usual. Aizen displayed physical skill in his bouts too [tanking Kommamura and loves' attacks, pwning with speed and swordsmanship] not just his Hypnosis even against shinji he pwned. Yamammoto vs WW was good, Yama going toe-to-toe in a physical bout and then blowing him to smitherenes with physical might was great. I can understand why one would not like Ichigo vs Ulqui beause it wasn't competitive. Especially when Ichigo went BEAST MODE! and started pwning [That was nice though]. However, I lol'd at you stating the Kenpachi vs Noitara fight sucked based on Kenpachi finishing Noitaraa with two hands. That entire fight was competitive and went back to back, it was good. And the using two hands sword method is real! Rurouni Kenshin used it [Houji] and other animes. It's a fact that when one uses both hands on a sword the swing is more powerful. Kenpachi in all his bouts always used one hand and he finally used two against Noi. You can't call something weak beacuse of your ignorance about it.




No offense, but you don't really give any good reason to why the fights were "better".

To each their own. Some people just like different things and have different tastes. It's pretty hard to argue that Bleach fights are the best around here however (i'm not a big bleach fan, but it gets more hate than most others)


----------



## cbus05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont remember Pain reviving anyone before Konoha...



And we never saw Pain using Shinra Tensei, Chibaku Tensei, Rocket Launcher tensei (LOL), or a lot of the other jutsus that were shown prior to getting to Konoha.

Him being able to revive people who had just died wasn't really a poorly written part of the fight. IMO Pain vs. Naruto was the best fight in Naruto part 1 and 2 if you don't include how it ended. No matter what you say, it's hard to believe someone who had spent years making an elaborate organization, killed thousands, and come close to accomplishing his goal would suddenly have a change of mind in 2 seconds after remembering a book. That = bad writing.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 29, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Pain used the same technique to revive Konoha as he did the bodies he uses to fight.



hmm, yeah, but it was safe to assume before the konoha reviving that he can only do that with his own bodies, otherwise why didnt he revive the dead akatsukis like sasori? resurrecting his dead six path bodies was ok, cause he shares his soul with them, but resurrecting half of a village... 

so in the end it smelled like bullshit to me..



> And we never saw Pain using Shinra Tensei, Chibaku Tensei, Rocket Launcher tensei (LOL), or a lot of the other jutsus that were shown prior to getting to Konoha.
> 
> Him being able to revive people who had just died wasn't really a poorly written part of the fight. IMO Pain vs. Naruto was the best fight in Naruto part 1 and 2 if you don't include how it ended. No matter what you say, it's hard to believe someone who had spent years making an elaborate organization, killed thousands, and come close to accomplishing his goal would suddenly have a change of mind in 2 seconds after remembering a book. That = bad writing.



cause he had no reason to, but why didnt he revive Sasori, deidara and co...? I dont really remember the Pain fight, but it was pretty absurd..

I didnt say bad writing thought.. I agree that the bad writing part was Pain wanting to revive them in the first place, but the jutsu itself was stupid as well.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 29, 2010)

Inuyasha vs. Naraku... because the evil one always runs away and all Inuyasha could do is scream at the top of his lungs, "NARAKUUUUU!!!!!!"


----------



## Superstars (Mar 29, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> No offense, but you don't really give any good reason to why the fights were "better".
> 
> To each their own. Some people just like different things and have different tastes. It's pretty hard to argue that Bleach fights are the best around here however (i'm not a big bleach fan, but it gets more hate than most others)



The post wasn't about the best fights in the land. It was about Bleach having good fights after SS.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Pain used the same technique to revive Konoha as he did the bodies he uses to fight.



Not exactly the same.He used Yama/Enma with both,but with the Pain bodies he swallowed them to reanimate the bodies(they were already dead) while with Konoha he gave their souls back too.

But whatever it was still horrible conclusion in the end. Only good chapter in that fight was 433.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Pain used the same technique to revive Konoha as he did the bodies he uses to fight.


How was it the same? He actually bought them back to life. As for his bodies, he reanimated them, and for some reason they all got orange hair like Yahiko. He controlled them.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 30, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> IMO Pain vs. Naruto was the best fight in Naruto part 1 and 2 if you don't include how it ended. .



Not really, Pain vs Naruto was utter shit compared to Team 7 vs Orochimaru, Sandaime vs Orochimaru or Team 7 vs zabuza.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 30, 2010)

My point being that it wasn't above Nagato to be able to revive people, especially with the hype that the Rinnegan was given


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 30, 2010)

any of the fights against the Funeral Wreaths


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 30, 2010)

Toriko vs. Grinpatch ( don't know why but I thought the fight was boring now that I look back on it)


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 31, 2010)

Anything from Naruto or Katekyo Hitman Reborn.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 31, 2010)

both naruto and reborn had good fights but I guess it depends on the readers POV


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 31, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> Toriko vs. Grinpatch ( don't know why but I thought the fight was boring now that I look back on it)



that wasn't actually a fight, grinpatch was only messing around trying to find out toriko's power level, because if you read toriko's latest chapters you would see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that tommyrot a vice-chef like grinpatch didn't go all out and still defeated toriko and we can only assume that he and grinpatch are at least equal


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 31, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> I overlooked that for the same reasons actually. Have you gotten to part 4? The ending to the Kira fight was EXTREMELY dissapointing, though the Kira fights themselves were awesome.



I found it rather amusing.

Also why is the Pain fight considered so shitty? What happened after the fight was cringe worthy, the fight itself was decent.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 1, 2010)

I find most of bleach fights boring.  though i thought Ichigo vs kempachi was cool
Back attack after back attack with the same shocked expression. 
KHR fights are meh


----------



## C. Hook (Apr 1, 2010)

*bleech fitez*

hi im ichigo

o carp a bichie

bankoi!!1!!

i know hav pimp coyote

oh noez he disapparecered

shes behind mee

n he releeses 

BOOOOMMN

now he r uber an i m uuber n we fite

class

class r sords hit

nooooo ii am wooned

but i has resulve

slass1

i turn to holo + wine

YEZ I WINED!1


----------



## The810kid (Apr 1, 2010)

DBZ- Gohan vs Cell the fight Cell had with Goku was much better and the only redeeming part about this fight was the emotional quality and the beam struggle the fight was one sided for most of the battle with Cell and Gohan being too dominate then when their finally even Gohan gets injured

YYH- The end to the Toguro fight was disapointing because I wanted to see TOguro and Yusuke go at it when Yusuke was finally at full strength but it ended similar to Gohan vs Cell.

One Piece- Crocodile vs Luffy was disapointing Luffy dominated the final round entirely too much and Croc seemed too bull shit around and could have did much more damage too Luffy than he did in the first two fights.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Anything from Naruto or Katekyo Hitman Reborn.



Gaara vs Lee and the sannin battle were made of win.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 1, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> that wasn't actually a fight, grinpatch was only messing around trying to find out toriko's power level, because if you read toriko's latest chapters you would see
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



To me a fight is a fight no matter how long someone fights for now was it an epic fight? no and I was sure that grinpatch was messing with toriko and even if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 tommyrod won his fight i'm sure that he won't forget toriko's face, kind of hard to ignore someone that cut off your arm with his leg 






The810kid said:


> Gaara vs Lee and the sannin battle were made of win.



The sannin battle was better translated to animation than it was drawn in the manga. Anime wise = awesome. Manga wise = Dull as hell


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 1, 2010)

Naruto - all the fights in this arc sucked, its been really boring lately, thank god this shitty arc is over

Bleach - like Naruto, boring, predictable and uninteresting, this arc needs end ASAP, dont disappoint me Isshin 

One Piece - good twists and pretty moves, but thats pretty much it, each fights are like a chapter long and the next and the next, it gets really repetitive.

Fairy Tail - if you like predictable, youll like *FAI*ry Tai*L*

Reborn - No comment


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 1, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Naruto - all the fights in this arc sucked, its been really boring lately, thank god this shitty arc is over



maybe it's just me but I actually found the fights in the kage meeting arc very refreshing and interesting, something that I didnt see while reading naruto for a long time. And the new characters fights, like the one between the byakugan dude and danzou's bodyguard, I thought was very creative and good or the one between madara and danzou's 2 bodyguards.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 1, 2010)

one piece, fairy tail, reborn, and hxh were starting to get boring but theyre starting to step their game up....well, not reborn, not yet.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 2, 2010)

Gain said:


> yoshikage kira's last fight was uber shit
> 
> way to suck all the threat out of a final boss character.
> 
> ...



Meh I thought it was decent. It had so much potential, but if they didn't take away another one bites the dust, then Josuke had no chance. An I doubt many part 4 fans would be happy if Jhotaru took the final boss again.  Though I like Josuke an I liked the way he handled it. ()

Anyways yeah to me Dio vs Jhotaru was the best.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 2, 2010)

There's not yet been a fight sequence in anime/manga that I've found interesting at all. I like to imagine more complicated scenes with lot of strategies. I've yet to come across one that has satisfied :/


----------



## Akatora (Apr 2, 2010)

Ì can't remember which one have been the most disappointing, some have been a bit disappointing like how Fura in BLeach turned out.


Worst disappointment I recall ever having was in Disney Mulan, I was really into stuff about the huns and mongols at the time I saw this movie and thought I can hardly wait to see this all out war... (but ofcause i was being stupid because Disney would never do that)

So having an entire movie focus about a war with the huns and then have all the huns beaten by an avalance was just.... ........................................................................ .........................  ...............................


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 2, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> maybe it's just me but I actually found the fights in the kage meeting arc very refreshing and interesting, something that I didnt see while reading naruto for a long time. And the new characters fights, like the one between the byakugan dude and danzou's bodyguard, I thought was very creative and good or the one between madara and danzou's 2 bodyguards.



not to mention who could forget raikages epic powerbomb he did to sasuke.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 2, 2010)

The most disappointing moment for me was in Hajime no Ippo when the spar Ippo x RBJ didn't happen.


----------



## Neelon (Apr 2, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Anyways yeah to me Dio vs Jhotaru was the best.



I found Jotaro vs Dio actually pretty disappointing and even boring...Jonathan joestar vs Dio (I) was far better.
But Imo the best fights I've seen so far in jjba were in part II & 4. (I've only started part V...)
My favourites are: Jotaro Kujo & Koichi hirose vs Yoshikage Kira along with Wham vs Joseph joestar.



> There's not yet been a fight sequence in anime/manga that I've found interesting at all. I like to imagine more complicated scenes with lot of strategies. I've yet to come across one that has satisfied :/



Then you really should read HunterxHunter, Jojo's bizarre adventure, Psyren and watch Samurai champloo + Sword of the stranger.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 3, 2010)

Neelon said:


> I found Jotaro vs Dio actually pretty disappointing and even boring...Jonathan joestar vs Dio (I) was far better.
> But Imo the best fights I've seen so far in jjba were in part II & 4. (I've only started part V...)
> My favourites are: Jotaro Kujo & Koichi hirose vs Yoshikage Kira along with Wham vs Joseph joestar.
> 
> ...



Jotaro Kujo and Koichi Hirose was amazing. 

I liked Dio vs Jotaro alot......prbly cause im a Dio fanboy.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Apr 3, 2010)

Neelon said:


> I found Jotaro vs Dio actually pretty disappointing and even boring...Jonathan joestar vs Dio (I) was far better.
> But Imo the best fights I've seen so far in jjba were in part II & 4. (I've only started part V...)
> My favourites are: Jotaro Kujo & Koichi hirose vs Yoshikage Kira along with Wham vs Joseph joestar.



Wham vs. Joseph to me is still the best fight in the series (thus far) like you i'll be begining part 5 soon too


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 3, 2010)

Akatora said:


> ? can't remember which one have been the most disappointing, some have been a bit disappointing like how Fura in BLeach turned out.
> 
> 
> Worst disappointment I recall ever having was in Disney Mulan, I was really into stuff about the huns and mongols at the time I saw this movie and thought I can hardly wait to see this all out war... (but ofcause i was being stupid because Disney would never do that)
> ...



Since Disney was mentioned

Anyone who says Simba vs Scar was bad needs to kill themself, don't even post just do it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2010)

Any fight in One Piece can qualify for this.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 4, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Any fight in One Piece can qualify for this.



The truth runs deep within you.


----------

